# Fontaine Watch Co



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on the Swiss Fontaine Watch Company

Help appreciated thanks Paul


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know anything about the company,but i have seen one from the 50's and one from the 20's,so they were active then,

do you have any picks or any info on the movement Paul?


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

sam. said:


> I don't know anything about the company,but i have seen one from the 50's and one from the 20's,so they were active then,
> 
> do you have any picks or any info on the movement Paul?


No pics as yet Sam - saw one at an antique market - going back to rescue it for $10cdn - cheers Paul

ps also going to pick up an old Westfield (use Bulova mov'ts) for another 10'er- same vendor


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Paul H. said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anything about the company,but i have seen one from the 50's and one from the 20's,so they were active then,
> ...


Sounds like a couple of great bargains there,

good luck,hope you bag em!


----------

